# Bowlo's, Clubs & Rsls



## petesbrew (21/6/10)

Went into Brush Park Bowlo (nr Dundas) on Friday night for dinner. My parents are always raving about the Thai restuarant there.
Up at the bar I was tossing up over the draught/new/old choice, when I saw James Squires Golden/Pilsner/IPA on display!

I even got change from $10 for the IPA, a wine, and a small soft drink for the daughter!!!! Damn I love that!

Too late (after the 2nd beer) I realised they even had Wicked Elf Pale Ale there too.
And the Thai was delicious.

Carlo bowlo has now got a "beer of the month" tap. Fat Yak, JS Pilsner, that kind of stuff. Well done to them.

Who else has found a winning club?


----------



## Scruffy (21/6/10)

Having worked in a few RSL's over the past 18 months, I've noticed your James Squires and Fat Yaks creeping in... 

...It's a start!


----------



## MarkBastard (21/6/10)

JS IPA on tap at a Bowlo is the best thing I've heard ever. That is seriously incredible.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/6/10)

Please post some clubs with decent beer in Brisvegas - especially Northside. I've been looking for one to take the family to dinner, and don't want to drink standard megaswill. I'd rather have nothing, which kind of defeats (in part) going out to dinner at a club. I want to support the clubs (at least) socially, because I think they do the world of good to the community.


----------



## MarkBastard (21/6/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Please post some clubs with decent beer in Brisvegas - especially Northside. I've been looking for one to take the family to dinner, and don't want to drink standard megaswill. I'd rather have nothing, which kind of defeats (in part) going out to dinner at a club. I want to support the clubs (at least) socially, because I think they do the world of good to the community.



The Kedron-Wavell services club has Fat Yak on tap, which is better than nothing. It's right next to Chermside Westfields.


----------



## Scruffy (21/6/10)

@Raja:

Yesterday we went to the Archive Bar in West End.

I drank about 9 stubbies (mostly Hopinator...) all at $5 each... fan bloody tastic (it's a Sunday promo).

The food seems to be hit and miss, people like the steaks, but balk at paying $10 for a bit of wood with a couple of veggies skewered on. They serve just enough chips so they can use the plural to describe... now, if they could incorporate Burger Urge just up the road...

OT - it's not Northside... sorry.


----------



## petesbrew (21/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> JS IPA on tap at a Bowlo is the best thing I've heard ever. That is seriously incredible.


Sorry, it wasn't on tap. Just in bottles, but who's complaining right?


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/10)

An interesting club is the Caloundra RSL on the Sunshine Coast. It's a mega big club, way bigger than say Dee Why RSL, although not as big as Panthers. They have a contract with Fosters only and amazingly there's no XXXX, Hahn Light etc  . Can you Imagine, a Queensland RSL with no XXXX. 

However in order to pad out the range and give the punters a big choice they have literally everything that Fosters produces on tap at the same time and the range is quite mind blowing for megaswill, usually you would have to visit several venues to get a schooner of each. So as well as the usual suspects like VB, Mid, Carlton Draught and Blonde which is all you normally get, they have a full range of Cascade light and heavy, Stella, Carlsberg, all the Drys/Blondes, Guinness, Kilkenny. The only one they don't have is Reschs which is strictly NSW AFAIK. Edit they also have Carlton Black which I very rarely see in QLD.

So although the 'exotics' are BUL it's a lot better than the normal club fare. Being Fosters I wonder if they'll get in some of the old Matilda Bay brews seeing as it's now brewed on the East coast? Haven't been there for a while, might check up when the rellies are here and we go out.


----------



## Fents (21/6/10)

my local rsl has guiness on tap and did have a bulmers cider tap which i used to punish a little bit ago.

best one is where i play indoor cricket though on thursday nights...northcote inddor sports club - huge range of bears, imports, swill and micro's. cheapest kooinda's in melbourne too at $5 a bottle.


----------



## redunderthebed (22/6/10)

On the beer front my local footy club is pretty poor west end draught is the best your going to get. However i don't go there for that i go there to support my club and go for a cheap feed and tbh west end draught isn't bad on tap if the lines and kegs are maintained properly and my local club is good at that. I enjoy having a couple of schooners of it I'll always have a soft spot for it was my first ever beer at a pub. B) As my friend said its cheap and squashes brain cells good enough excuse to drink it for me. :lol:


----------



## petesbrew (24/8/10)

petesbrew said:


> Carlo bowlo has now got a "beer of the month" tap. Fat Yak, JS Pilsner, that kind of stuff. Well done to them.



Bumping up an old thread.
Happy to say the tap of the month is still there and running, but the other week I got scoffed at for ordering a JS Sundown Lager @
$3.90 for a schooner. I mentioned it was a good price for a JS and the barman scoffed again "yeah I s'pose, if you drink that shit".
You stay classy, Carlingford.


----------



## mccuaigm (24/8/10)

BribieG said:


> An interesting club is the Caloundra RSL on the Sunshine Coast. It's a mega big club, way bigger than say Dee Why RSL, although not as big as Panthers. They have a contract with Fosters only and amazingly there's no XXXX, Hahn Light etc  . Can you Imagine, a Queensland RSL with no XXXX.
> 
> However in order to pad out the range and give the punters a big choice they have literally everything that Fosters produces on tap at the same time and the range is quite mind blowing for megaswill, usually you would have to visit several venues to get a schooner of each. So as well as the usual suspects like VB, Mid, Carlton Draught and Blonde which is all you normally get, they have a full range of Cascade light and heavy, Stella, Carlsberg, all the Drys/Blondes, Guinness, Kilkenny. The only one they don't have is Reschs which is strictly NSW AFAIK. Edit they also have Carlton Black which I very rarely see in QLD.
> 
> So although the 'exotics' are BUL it's a lot better than the normal club fare. Being Fosters I wonder if they'll get in some of the old Matilda Bay brews seeing as it's now brewed on the East coast? Haven't been there for a while, might check up when the rellies are here and we go out.



It's the same deal at the Southport Sharks club near me, exactly the same range on tap, good price too if you're a member. I go to the Caloundra RSL a couple of times a year when visiting my folks too, not a bad place for a beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/8/10)

Not an RSL but my local pub has Coopers Light, Mild, Pale & Dark on tap full time...As well as Guiness

An occasionally they get Vintage as well...

I hate going there.... so many choices... so little time


----------



## Silo Ted (24/8/10)

Apparently there's a german club in inner city sydney, tempe or marrickville area, that has a few draughts from the old country. Might be worth a visit if someone can provide any more details.


----------



## vykuza (24/8/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Apparently there's a german club in inner city sydney, tempe or marrickville area, that has a few draughts from the old country. Might be worth a visit if someone can provide any more details.




Just down the road from me; the Concordia Club at Tempe.

They usually have Warsteiner Premium, DAB something, an Erdinger wheatie and Paulaner Helles on tap. Plus a few different bottled German beers. Pints (not litres!) are $8 and schooners $5.

Website is here: http://www.concordiaclub.org.au/

It's on a property that was either a bowlo or croquet club; there's always kids everywhere and the pork knuckle is AMAZING.


Edit: it's also directly across the road from Tempe train station, public transport couldn't be easier.


----------



## bum (24/8/10)

Fents said:


> huge range of bears



OH MY!

Stay safe, Fents!


----------

